
Email account used by Petya ransomeware has just been closed - spurlock
https://posteo.de/blog/info-zur-ransomware-petrwrappetya-betroffenes-postfach-bereits-seit-mittag-gesperrt
======
savethefuture
So it will continue to spread and now nobody can reclaim their files, and they
continue to accept btc.

------
spurlock
Here's the English version: [https://posteo.de/en/blog/info-on-the-
petrwrappetya-ransomwa...](https://posteo.de/en/blog/info-on-the-
petrwrappetya-ransomware-email-account-in-question-already-blocked-since-
midday)

